# What About Xavier Henry via trade?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The Grizzlies don't seem to particularly want him, so how about trying to put together a package for him. How about Kelenna Azubuike, 2 future 2nd round picks, right to swap out 2013 first round pick and $3 million cash for the rights to Xavier Henry? He seems like a perfect fit for the system we run considering his 3 point shooting ability and well-rounded skill.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


>


LOL. Why are you guys dicking around and not signing him? Its not even like the guy is a character issue. To the contrary, he actually seems like a great human being.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

A team like Portland can do a better offer to Memphis (they have Rudy, Bayless and unsigned picks like Clever, Koponen and Freeland)


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Xavier Henry won't be going anywhere. He is Heisley's bitch until further notice.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL. *Why are you guys dicking around and not signing him?* Its not even like the guy is a character issue. To the contrary, he actually seems like a great human being.


Believe me, I wish I knew.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, seems that Grizzlies finally agree to a deal with both Henry and Vazquez:
http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2010/sep/15/memphis-grizzlies-close-signing-draft-picks-xavier/


----------

